# Liszt Fantasia on Ruins of Athens



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

On 4th March 1874, Franz Liszt delivered a stirring performance of his `Fantasia on Themes from Ruins of Athens' by Beethoven. S.122. This was a charity concert in Budapest and there were more than two thousand people present. The result was a pandemonium.The technical master of Liszt on the pianoforte astonished all who heard it.
This is a spectacular performance by Michel Beroff with Gewandhausorchester Leipzig conducted by Kurt Masur.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for this!


----------

